# After some advice re getting an equine passport......



## jules9203 (26 May 2016)

I will be looking at getting my foal micro chipped and passported later this year. The dam is a TB by Bandmaster and the Sire is Royaldik, an Oldenburgh Stallion.

There seems to be a range of passports out there and just wanted some advice as to what one would be most relevant.

Apologies if this is a daft question!


----------



## cundlegreen (27 May 2016)

jules9203 said:



			I will be looking at getting my foal micro chipped and passported later this year. The dam is a TB by Bandmaster and the Sire is Royaldik, an Oldenburgh Stallion.

There seems to be a range of passports out there and just wanted some advice as to what one would be most relevant.

Apologies if this is a daft question!
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you want to market the foal as. I have two PB welsh foals here, both from very good performance mares, and the WPCS want a lot of money to register them, so I will be going to SHB(GB) as they both will be sold as event prospects. You could go to the breed society of the sire, it just depends which discipline you want to market to. If anybody ever wanted to do show or WH at county level, they would have to overstamp with SHB(GB) anyway, so it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## I*HM (27 May 2016)

Would agree with cundlegreen, depends what you want to do with the horse or what discipline you're going to market it for.


----------



## jules9203 (27 May 2016)

Excellent thank you will look at SHB


----------



## cundlegreen (27 May 2016)

I've just printed off the forms. £28 for a basic id, the WPCS wanted £66!! Don't know about the WB breed societies charges.


----------

